# Coon Hunting Lease



## Mr. Bright (Dec 4, 2009)

Looking for a place to lease just to coonhunt if anyone interested call 770-67-4214 David


----------



## Mr. Bright (Dec 13, 2009)

In between deer and turkey season


----------



## JARCHER (Dec 24, 2009)

I have 250 acres in Jasper County if you are interested in Coon Hunting on it between Deer and Turkey hunting season.  If You are interested in doing a lease during that time let me know.  This place has got alot of coons and some big ones as well.  If you want to send me a PM with an email address I will send you some photos of some of the coons that have been seen there.


----------



## Mr. Bright (Dec 31, 2009)

*call*

Please give me a call or email me at Dnabright25@aol.com

LET'S GET IT KENNELS
"'HOME OF BRIGHT'S STONE CUTTER AND ALMAND CREEK ALLEY"
AND "COMING SOON BRIGHT'S CUTTER CREEK"
770-679-4214 OR 404-916-0686
David


----------



## Mr. Bright (Jan 2, 2010)

btt


----------



## Mr. Bright (Jan 5, 2010)

In need of lease to sub lease in between deer and turkey season.

LET'S GET IT KENNELS
"'HOME OF CHAMPION BRIGHT'S STONE CUTTER AND BRIGHT'S ALMAND CREEK ALLEY"AND "COMING SOON BRIGHT'S CUTTER CREEK"
770-679-4214 OR 404-916-0686


----------



## Mr. Bright (Jan 11, 2010)

btt


----------

